# Early Modern Setting in a Fantasy Novel?



## Zulfurium (Feb 4, 2013)

One of the historical periods that i find especially engrossing is the 16th to 18th century. I was wondering if anyone knew of any fantasy novels that are set in a world that is at a early modern level of development. Early Modern includes cannons, muskets, pike, and cavalry. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CupofJoe (Feb 4, 2013)

I've had a go at writing in the time frame [I stuck to date limits of 1660 to 1760 in my head and in planing].
I will admit to getting hopelessly bogged down in world building...
There is plenty of historical fiction set there or thereabouts...


----------



## ThinkerX (Feb 4, 2013)

> One of the historical periods that i find especially engrossing is the 16th to 18th century. I was wondering if anyone knew of any fantasy novels that are set in a world that is at a early modern level of development. Early Modern includes cannons, muskets, pike, and cavalry. Thanks in advance.



About half of the 'Steampunk' type works would fall in this catagory, as would the Victorian 'gaslamp' or 'gaslight' stuff.

Mary Gentiles 'Rats and Gargoyles' and its sequel is set in the early 17th century.


----------



## kayd_mon (Feb 4, 2013)

Aren't the Gormenghast books set in this time? It's been too long since I've read them.


----------



## ThinkerX (Feb 4, 2013)

> Aren't the Gormenghast books set in this time? It's been too long since I've read them.



I got that impression from books I & II.  Book III made me wonder if the series was even set on earth, let alone what the time period was.

Now that I think about it, Kate Elliots 'Cold Fire' series is set in a sort of alternate 'early 19th century' earth - though history, biology, and technology are all really skewed.  The tech level is mostly 18th century with a few late 19th century artefacts (airships).  Sapient dinosaurs rule much of north america.  Zombies overran africa.  The roman empire is still around, though they never conquored Carthage, limiting their reign to the north side of the Med.  Christianity either never happened or died early.  Much of northern europe and northern north america are buried beneath mile thick ice sheets, which serves as a source of magical energy for 'cold mages'.  And lets not forget the dragons, and their minions, the 'fire mages'...and yes, Ireth, the fey are involved as well.


----------



## Drakhov (Feb 4, 2013)

Michael Moorcock's _The War Hound and the Worlds Pain_ A mercenary captain during the 30 Years War makes a deal with the Devil -I really enjoyed, haven't picked it up in a while though.

War Hound and the World's Pain: Michael Moorcock: 9780450056031: Amazon.com: Books

ThinkerX mentioned Mary Gentle's _Rats & Gargoyles_ - another couple of hers that I think you would enjoy

_Ash - A Secret History_ 

Ash: Mary Gentle: 9781857987447: Amazon.com: Books

_1610 - A Sundial in a Grave_

Sundial in a Grave (GollanczF.): Mary Gentle: 9780575075528: Amazon.com: Books

Also a short story by her with a similar themes - _What God Abandoned_

Left to His Own Devices and Black Motley, What God Abandoned and the Road to Jerusalem: Mary Gentle: 9781857232752: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## johnsonjoshuak (Feb 10, 2013)

You could look at A.S. Warwick's Commonwealth Series. This world is set in a mid-gunpowder era with flintlock muskets, an occasional rifled musket.

My own novel, The Cerberus Rebellion, is set more toward the middle 19th century, around the American Civil War territory. Rifles in regular use, steam engines etc.


----------



## Sean Cunningham (Mar 16, 2013)

Naomi Novik's Temeraire series is the Napoleon Wars with dragons. I haven't read it, but it sounds roughly like what you're looking for.


----------

